# säätää + -sta



## Gavril

Heipps,

Suomalaista lakia käsittelevissä teksteissä käytetään runsaasti rakennetta _säätää + -sta_. Esim.:

_Laissa säädettiin uuden 1 sentin postimerkin liikkeeseenlaskusta._

Kumpaa tulkintaa tämä lause edellyttää?


1) Kyseinen laki määräsi, että uusi 1 sentin postimerkki oli laskettava liikkeeseen

vai

2) Laki käsitteli jollakin tavalla uuden postimerkin liikkeeseenlaskua, mutta ei voi olettaa juuri miten.


Tähän asti minun on ollut tapana tulkita se "varovaisemmalla", eli vaihtoehdon 2 mukaisella tavalla.

Kiitos


----------



## Määränpää

Vaihtoehto 2 on ihan hyvä.

Katso myös tästä sivut 35 ja 36, erityisesti esimerkki 6: https://www.finlex.fi/data/muut/saadkaan/laki.pdf


----------



## Hakro

Minusta lause voi tarkoittaa yhtä hyvin kumpaa vaihtoehtoa tahansa.


----------

